# Travel Destinations > Australia & New Zealand >  3 weeks in Australia

## Atravel

Hi  My boyfriend is coming out to Austrralia at the start of my WHV for 3 weeks.  We're going in September, flying into Sydney.  After that we're not too sure.  Want to spend time seeing scenery, wildflife, walking etc.  Give him a real taste of different parts of Australia and see main sights.  We were thinking about flying to darwin then going to alice springs and uluru, and then to brisbane and east coast.

----------


## GFI

Australia is one of the favorite countries of tourist. It is a natural wonderland of attractive beaches, crystal blue waters, amazing antique rock formations and perfect rainforests. I’d definitely recommend everyone must visit there.

----------


## Ausopenxcell

I have just decided to go for Australia for 15 days holidays and I want to go there in June month. So anyone can suggest me about the weather and hotels in Sydney. After I will back form there, I will share my reviews and experience.

----------


## experienceeyre

> I have just decided to go for Australia for 15 days holidays and I want to go there in June month. So anyone can suggest me about the weather and hotels in Sydney. After I will back form there, I will share my reviews and experience.


Nice to visit Australia and Sydney is the best place to visit but I would like to suggest that you should visit Port Lincoln - 'Seafood Capital of Australia' and if you want to enjoy with many entertainment and travel experience like swim with Tuna, seafood experience, an unforgettable fishing experience and the best accommodation, the best facilities provider Experience eyre peninsula is there.

----------


## micrys

Hi..

Australian is the best tourist attraction for foreigner. its having a huge tourist spot to visit, beautiful hotels to stay at night, evening beaches are stunning around the Australia and Sydney to enjoy your vacation holiday at all time of summer and winter seasons. Such the same vacation spot and tourist attractions are found in Malaysia too.. Malaysia is a very cheapest expensive country to share and start buying and staying, touring and all. Malaysia most providing a variety of offers and deals for your vacation holiday hotel stay. Mostly for Australia touristic people's. just make your visits and book your related budget hotels in Penang and Hotels in Langkawi ..

----------


## mikehussy

Sydney- if this is your first visit then there is plenty in and around the city to keep you busy for 4 days. Don't forget to visit the Botanic Gardens which is a great place to wander around or maybe have lunch. Also take the ferry out many for fish and chips- the ferries are an amazing way to see the city. Darling Harbour has some great restaurants. And of course Taronga Zoo is a Must see.

----------


## alinawatson38

Australia is really amazing & Beautiful country. Its really matter of surprise "3 weeks in Australia" well I also recommend Sydney to stay in Australia.

----------


## jonekete

Australia is one of my favorite countries for tourists. The natural wonders of attractive beaches, water and crystal clear, beautiful rock formations and ancient rainforests perfection. I would definitely recommend everyone should visit there.

----------


## atlasequipments

So anyone can suggest me about the weather and hotels in Sydney. After I will back form there, I will share my reviews and experience.

----------


## davidsmith36

Begin your Australian experience in Sydney, where you can climb the Harbor Bridge and visit the Opera House. Near Sydney's edges, investigate the World Heritage-recorded Blue Mountains or the vine-lined Hunter Valley. Swim with dolphins in Port Stephens or in shg Jervis Bay. 

1.Sydney and encompasses: 
Begin in the cobblestone boulevards of The Rocks, the harbourside region where Sydney started. Climb Sydney Harbor Bridge and ride a ship past the Opera House to Manly. Visit the galleries and memorable locales along Macquarie Street, then meander the rich Botanic Gardens. 

2.Sydney  Melbourne 
Gather the Sydney to Melbourne Coastal Drive into three days including a side outing to Canberra, our capital, or travel to boost your time. Visit Federation Square, Melbourne's milestone social space, and meander close-by Southbank. 

3.Melbourne  Red Center 
Fly from Melbourne to Alice Springs, the outback center of Australia's Red Center. Peruse Aboriginal workmanship along Todd Mall and find out about the town's pioneers in legacy destinations. Bicycle ride to Simpsons Gap or ride a camel over the Simpson Desert.

----------


## mikehussy

Sydney- if this is your first visit then there is plenty in and around the city to keep you busy for 4 days. Don't forget to visit the Botanic Gardens which is a great place to wander around or maybe have lunch. Also take the ferry out many for fish and chips- the ferries are an amazing way to see the city. Darling Harbour has some great restaurants. And of course Taronga Zoo is a Must see.

----------


## alinawatson38

Australia is really amazing & Beautiful country. Its really matter of surprise "3 weeks in Australia" well I also recommend Sydney to stay in Australia.

----------


## jonekete

Australia is one of my favorite countries for tourists. The natural wonders of attractive beaches, water and crystal clear, beautiful rock formations and ancient rainforests perfection. I would definitely recommend everyone should visit there.

----------


## atlasequipments

So anyone can suggest me about the weather and hotels in Sydney. After I will back form there, I will share my reviews and experience.

----------


## davidsmith36

Begin your Australian experience in Sydney, where you can climb the Harbor Bridge and visit the Opera House. Near Sydney's edges, investigate the World Heritage-recorded Blue Mountains or the vine-lined Hunter Valley. Swim with dolphins in Port Stephens or in shg Jervis Bay. 

1.Sydney and encompasses: 
Begin in the cobblestone boulevards of The Rocks, the harbourside region where Sydney started. Climb Sydney Harbor Bridge and ride a ship past the Opera House to Manly. Visit the galleries and memorable locales along Macquarie Street, then meander the rich Botanic Gardens. 

2.Sydney  Melbourne 
Gather the Sydney to Melbourne Coastal Drive into three days including a side outing to Canberra, our capital, or travel to boost your time. Visit Federation Square, Melbourne's milestone social space, and meander close-by Southbank. 

3.Melbourne  Red Center 
Fly from Melbourne to Alice Springs, the outback center of Australia's Red Center. Peruse Aboriginal workmanship along Todd Mall and find out about the town's pioneers in legacy destinations. Bicycle ride to Simpsons Gap or ride a camel over the Simpson Desert.

----------

